# Montreal BBQ Potatoes



## mcmutt (Jan 27, 2010)

So, how many times have you cooked foil packs of veggies on the side while grilling some form of beast? AND how many times have you cursed a blue streak when you puncture the foil, all your bountiful butter spills out & starts up, rivalling the Chicago Fire? NO MORE!! I make my Montreal BBQ potatoes this way. I took a rectangular metal brownie pan & cubes skin on spuds, filling the pan level. Then pour on 1/3C of melted butter. Then shake on some Club House La Grill Montreal Steak Spice or Montreal Chicken Spice. Place foil over the pan & bbq on med-hi. Flip every 4-5 minutes. Keep the foil on top, as it's a great place to set the grilled meat on to carry in the house!!  Here's the Qview of my wife's fave meal, marinated Buffalo chicken boobies & Montreal potatoes. Enjoy!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a great meal. I do something similar with a foil pan - nice post


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 27, 2010)

Only prob with foil pans is that they're thin & only used once. This way it's rigid, and can't be punctured without a sword,; )


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

Now your potatoes look really good and I like the pan part too.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on tators..


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Now, by the color of the pan, have I been doing those taters a while?? LOL  BBQ"season' is side dish heaven, and 90% of the time is taters.


----------



## onedragon221 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL nice looking boobies! ;-)
Thanks for that great tip... will come in handy!


----------

